# Offseason acquisitions



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

The Spurs top priority of re-signing Malik Rose and Bruce Bowen have been completed. What so called "scrubs" could the Spurs look for via free agency/trade? Since Mark Bryant and Cherokee Parks are gone, getting a big man should be the main objective right now. I read that Mark Strickland from the Hawks and Jerome James from the Sonics are being looked at by the Spurs. A possible trade involving Michael Doleac from the Cavs was also another rumor. 

Hmmm....Mark Strickland and Michael Doleac = Mark Bryant and Cherokee Parks clones :laugh:


----------



## HoopsAve (Jun 23, 2002)

LOL!:laugh: I personally like Doleac more so than Bryant although he is not a better defender on Shaq than MB is/was.

I think the biggest off season aqcusition may be Emannuel Ginobilli should he come to town. He could really be a huge signing!


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

I agree. Ginobilli could really be a good player in the NBA someday. Only time will tell....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Doleac is a FA, they wouldn't need to trade for him. But, yes they do need a center. Doleac would be good for the Spurs, but Jerome James would be better, because he could start once Robinson retires. :yes:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Doleac can be a good backup centre for Duncan and Jerome James maybe a better center than David at this point of his career. I like to see Spurs to pick up some good big men.

Once again, Steve Smith has to go!


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> Once again, Steve Smith has to go!


You're crazy. :|


----------



## HoopsAve (Jun 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Spurs4Life *
> 
> 
> You're crazy. :|


I agree.

Smitty is clutch and his outside shooting does WONDERS for our offense!!


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HoopsAve *
> 
> 
> I agree.
> ...


  

You're a good man, HoopsAve.


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

okay, doleac is nothing but a stiff and i do not want a stiff to be on the spurs.


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Brick *
> okay, doleac is nothing but a stiff and i do not want a stiff to be on the spurs.


Cherokee Parks was a stiff!


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

doleac falls into the same catergory.


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

Quite the interesting avatar you have, Brick.  

...Creative.


----------

